# Hot Olympic girls



## JailHouse (Aug 21, 2008)

Alicia Sacramone


----------



## soxmuscle (Aug 21, 2008)

http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/open-chat/92181-alicia-sacramone-equals.html

So hot...


----------



## KelJu (Aug 21, 2008)

My favorite is Leryn Franco
Shocker: Paraguayan Javelin Thrower Leryn Franco Is Also A Model. | Machochip | Puro Sports


----------



## soxmuscle (Aug 21, 2008)

Wow, Kelju.

Smokin'


----------



## JailHouse (Aug 21, 2008)

Nice!!!


Allison Stokke


----------



## soxmuscle (Aug 21, 2008)

JailHouse said:


> Allison Stokke


















Yum.


----------



## The Monkey Man (Aug 21, 2008)

dang... she looks good even when shes got her fat pants on


----------



## Gordo (Aug 22, 2008)

Margherita Granbassi (Italy) Fencing










Alexandra Orlando Canada Rythmic Gymnastics









Christine Arron France 100m









Rita Dravucz Hungary Water Polo





Alona Bondarenko Ukraine Tennis


----------



## Gordo (Aug 22, 2008)

Heather Mitts USA football(soccer)









Leryn Franco javelin Paraguay













Sarah Walker New Zealand BMX





Katerina Badurova Czech Republic pole vault


----------



## The Monkey Man (Aug 22, 2008)

I don't get it?   Whats up with all the chicks from South America being so hot these days!?


----------



## Goodfella9783 (Aug 22, 2008)

Wow the pole vaulter from Paraguay takes the cake for me.

Kim Glass of USA volleyball is pretty cute too:


----------



## Nate K (Aug 22, 2008)

OMG their sum fyne girls in here/


WHERES the Misty May booty!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Nate K (Aug 22, 2008)

The Monkey Man said:


> dang... she looks good even when shes got her fat pants on



I like her fat pants. very much


----------



## The Monkey Man (Aug 22, 2008)

I like the EYE-talian swordswoman...

I'd Mangia on that


----------



## Doublebase (Aug 23, 2008)

YouTube Video


----------



## DaMayor (Aug 23, 2008)




----------



## ALBOB (Aug 26, 2008)

That guy's freakin' hillarious.  Check out his performance on the uneven bars:

YouTube - 1981 Nadia Tour gymnastics Paul Hunt comedy uneven bars


----------



## Fetusaurus Rex (Aug 26, 2008)

YouTube Video


----------

